# Lifestyles & Discussion > Freedom Living >  Help me find 30+ acre with no building codes!!

## Burrows14

I'm looking for a place to buy land, preferably 30+ acres but I'd be willing to settle for 20 or so if the place is right. I'm hoping to find a place where the summers aren't extremely hot (no desert!) and winters aren't extremely cold and long (I don't want to be living below freezing half the year). The county/state should have no or very lax building codes as I'd be building my home on my own. I want to be able to be completely off grid, so I'd need firewood, a stream, and decent amount of sunlight to power and water my home, garden and greenhouse. 

It should go without saying that I don't want to be in th city 

Does anyone have any suggestions of where I might find this paradise?

----------


## GeorgiaAvenger

Well, the first question for you is: is there a place in the U.S. without property taxes?

----------


## Carson

You've heard of the new world order of things...no?

----------


## Burrows14

> Well, the first question for you is: is there a place in the U.S. without property taxes?


Not that I can think of. Hopefully North Dakota passes their constitutional ban on property taxes and sets a precendent with that!

----------


## Burrows14

> You've heard of the new world order of things...no?


I have. But I just want to live a more simple and self sufficient lifestyle, regardless of whether the lizard people living in a synagogue in the middle of the earth take the world over.

----------


## angelatc

Check with PCosmar.  He can tell you about the UP.

----------


## Burrows14

> Check with PCosmar.  He can tell you about the UP.


Thanks! Seems a bit cold for my liking, but I'm sure a good wood stove and greenhouse can take care of that

----------


## Expatriate

> Well, the first question for you is: is there a place in the U.S. without property taxes?


Apparently there are no property taxes in the Alaskan wilderness, outside of the populated areas. But that's some mean terrain, and the bears are even meaner.

I have heard of some other, possibly more hospitable areas like this as well, including Maine, but have not verified them. The Wikipedia talk page for Property Tax has some suggestions if you have the time to look into them. If anyone does find any more info on this, please post it here!

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Talk:Property_tax



> I'm pretty sure you don't pay property taxes in the *Cayman Islands*. Cooltobekind (talk) 22:07, 21 October 2008 (UTC)
> 
> In the U.S., all states authorize local governments to levy a property tax. In *Alaska*, it is optional for municipalities, and not all municipalities have opted in. Similarly, in *Maine*, all municipalities can levy a property tax, but not all of the state is within a municipality. Outside of the municipal areas, the state implements the property tax. Nya gwu (talk) 19:19, 13 December 2008 (UTC)
> 
> 
> The country of *Hungary* currently has NO property taxes. I believe if you look at the former Soviet Satellites you will find many countries with no property taxes. They are discussing it, but with so many people on fixed incomes, and a low per capita GDP, it did not go over too well. As to the other comments above... Land "ownership" is an illusion. As an example, don't pay your property taxes for 2 years in the state of florida and your land will start the process of being sold on a tax deed. if you truly owned the land, you would be billed for your services and it would be a civil collections matter... Instead it is an asset forfeiture action... like a car repossession. They are nice enough to send you a check for whatever money is left over after the taxes are paid (like a car repossession). —Preceding unsigned comment added by 65.32.247.171 (talk) 22:20, 1 April 2011 (UTC)

----------


## Expatriate

As far as building codes and permits go, my understanding is that they are not a big issue unless you have neighbors that will complain about your unauthorized structures. If you live out in the boonies, you can probably get away with building just about anything you want, as long as it's out of view of from the road/highway.

I don't live in the States, but friends there have told me that you do not require permits and inspections for "temporary structures" like geodesic domes and yurts in most states.

----------


## raystone

Missouri has extremely low rural property taxes, and reasonable land prices.

----------


## Burrows14

> As far as building codes and permits go, my understanding is that they are not a big issue unless you have neighbors that will complain about your unauthorized structures. If you live out in the boonies, you can probably get away with building just about anything you want, as long as it's out of view of from the road/highway.
> 
> I don't live in the States, but friends there have told me that you do not require permits and inspections for "temporary structures" like geodesic domes and yurts in most states.


From what I've read I know California has extremely rigid building codes and they are enforced. The problem is, government gets no taxes if they don't inspect your property to assess a value. So unless you do it quite covertly, they WILL go and check it out just so they can tax you.

----------


## Expatriate

> From what I've read I know California has extremely rigid building codes and they are enforced. The problem is, government gets no taxes if they don't inspect your property to assess a value. So unless you do it quite covertly, they WILL go and check it out just so they can tax you.


California probably isn't the first choice for anyone interested in any degree of freedom from big government 

States I've heard good things about**:
Wyoming
Alaska
Maine 
New Hampshire

----------


## Burrows14

> California probably isn't the first choice for anyone interested in any degree of freedom from big government 
> 
> States I've heard good things about**:
> Wyoming
> Alaska
> Maine 
> New Hampshire


Alaska is too "wild" and cold for me. Wyoming isn't very arable. 

Maine and New Hampshire I'd consider. From what I've read, Maine has building codes on a county by county basis,  and depending on where you are the inspectors are very reasonable and helpful. Property taxes aren't that bad either. A friend of mine has 20 acres there and pays about $75 a month.

----------


## Expatriate

> Alaska is too "wild" and cold for me. Wyoming isn't very arable. 
> 
> Maine and New Hampshire I'd consider. From what I've read, Maine has building codes on a county by county basis,  and depending on where you are the inspectors are very reasonable and helpful. Property taxes aren't that bad either. A friend of mine has 20 acres there and pays about $75 a month.


Maine has very reasonably priced "junk land" available as well, as low as $200/acre in some instances. Usually this means no utilities and far away from cities, but if you're going off grid that should not be an issue. It's been a while since I looked at it, but I recall browsing a site that had a ton of land like that listed. If I can find it again I'll post it.

New Hampshire has the Free State Project. But I have never seen much cheap land for sale there for some reason.

----------


## Burrows14

> Maine has very reasonably priced "junk land" available as well, as low as $200/acre in some instances. Usually this means no utilities and far away from cities, but if you're going off grid that should not be an issue. It's been a while since I looked at it, but I recall browsing a site that had a ton of land like that listed. If I can find it again I'll post it.


Access to utilities would be nice, but it is definitely not necessary. In many cases acces to utilities will mean inspection and adherence to code at least with regards to your connection to the power line and in terms of sanitation. 

Junk land looks interesting, especially at that price! Ill look into it. Thanks

----------


## Burrows14

> Missouri has extremely low rural property taxes, and reasonable land prices.


Thanks, I'll check it out!

----------


## angelatc

> Thanks! Seems a bit cold for my liking, but I'm sure a good wood stove and greenhouse can take care of that


Not sure where you're from, but yeah.  It's not Alaska, but it's certainly North.  But it's fairly empty, and geographically it would be relatively easy to defend in case of a massive civil unrest.  

Michigan isn't a horrible place to live if you can stay away from the remnants of autoworkers' cities.

----------


## Keith and stuff

I really wouldn't recommend that anyone move to Maine for freedom.  It's one of the least free states in the US.  It is pretty and good for vacationing, though.  Perhaps that's why it is called Vactionland.  Property taxes tend to vary greatly from town to town in both ME and NH but be somewhat similar in both states.  Of course, Maine has really high overall taxes whereas, NH doesn't.  NH has something called current use which can dramatically lower property taxes, it seems like Maine has the same thing.

There are parts of NH without property taxes.  There are parts of NH without zoning.  I don't think any community in NH has both no property taxes and no zoning, but I have tried to look into it deeply.  I am pretty sure there are state building codes in NH, and I guess every state.  If you live in a very rural area of NH, the state won't inspect to make sure you are following the building codes but if something comes up, someone may decide it is worth the effort to press the issue and screw you over.  As for living free and not being crazy far from society, Grafton, NH certainly comes to mind as the best place in the US to do it.

I recommend you attending Burning Porcupine or at least Porcfest.  Burning Porcupine happens in Grafton and is free.  The most effective political activists (when it comes to bringing about freedom) in the US live in Grafton.  However, nonpolitical activists are also welcomed.  If you cannot make it this year, don't worry.  Burning Porcupine was around last year and it will be around next year.
http://burningporcupine.org/
http://nhunderground.com/forum/index.php?board=37.0

----------


## Burrows14

> Not sure where you're from, but yeah.  It's not Alaska, but it's certainly North.  But it's fairly empty, and geographically it would be relatively easy to defend in case of a massive civil unrest.  
> 
> Michigan isn't a horrible place to live if you can stay away from the remnants of autoworkers' cities.


 I've lived all over, so snow and cold won't stop me (well Alaskan cold would), but obviously I'd prefer somewhere I can grow crops year round in a greenhouse without needing too much heating. 

As to autoworker city part of Michigan, I doubt I'll be homesteading inner city Detroit

----------


## Keith and stuff

> New Hampshire has the Free State Project. But I have never seen much cheap land for sale there for some reason.


NH is always rated the most livable place in the US.  We have the highest quality of life here.  Where the quality of life is lower, is the very rural areas in the northern 2/3s of the state, the land is less desirable and cheaper.  That's also where the communities without property taxes are located.

----------


## Expatriate

> I really want recommend that anyone move to Maine for freedom.  It's one of the least free states in the US.


Really? I never got that impression in the least when I was there visiting friends. What do you base that statement on?

----------


## klamath

Might try Idaho county Idaho. Voted for RP and has no building code. It is part of the area called the palouse which has real fertile soil. Along the clearwater river around the nez pierce Indian res. My father in law lives in that area and I visit it every summer. I have seen really nice vegetable and fruit grown there. The grain fields are beautiful. Where my father in law lives he gets maybe 6 inches of snow at the most on the ground in the winter and that is a lot less than what i get here in california.

----------


## Burrows14

> Really? I never got that impression in the least when I was there visiting friends. What do you base that statement on?


I have a friend who moved there and build an amazing earth bermed house. He had almost no problems with code/inspections, property taxes were super low, land was cheap, he grew everything he needed, had enough firewood on his land, great neighbors, amazing landscape.

----------


## MrBill

> Michigan isn't a horrible place to live if you can stay away from the remnants of autoworkers' cities.


I believe Ionia county is the only county in the Lower peninsula that has no building codes.  May be worth checking it out.  A quick zillow search I found 29 acre plot for about $50k.

----------


## Expatriate

> I have a friend who moved there and build an amazing earth bermed house. He had almost no problems with code/inspections, property taxes were super low, land was cheap, he grew everything he needed, had enough firewood on his land, great neighbors, amazing landscape.


Edit: Whoops, thought you were Keith responding to my post, never mind...

One thing that may be of interest: I know you can get a $10,000 homesteading exemption in Maine on your assessed property value once you've lived there for a year as long as it is your only residence, I believe you may be able to get something similar in NH as well. I have heard that a number of different states have provisions such as this.

----------


## Burrows14

> Might try Idaho county Idaho. Voted for RP and has no building code. It is part of the area called the palouse which has real fertile soil. Along the clearwater river around the nez pierce Indian res. My father in law lives in that area and I visit it every summer. I have seen really nice vegetable and fruit grown there. The grain fields are beautiful. Where my father in law lives he gets maybe 6 inches of snow at the most on the ground in the winter and that is a lot less than what i get here in california.


Idaho is really nice. Great people too and the weather is definitely better than Michigan. It had completely slipped my mind as a place to check out. Thanks.

----------


## Keith and stuff

> Really? I never got that impression in the least when I was there visiting friends. What do you base that statement on?


The taxes are insane in Maine and people like it that way.  It is one of the worst states for economic freedom.  It is a solidly Democratic state and typically pro-liberty politicians do poorly in Maine.  ME isn't the worst state.  It isn't CA, NY, NJ or RI.  However, it is certainly one of the least free states.  The people tend to be less educated, more out of shape and poorer in Maine the the near by states.  That's really hard on them, since they are paying higher taxes.

BTW, Maine being a really unfree state is pretty much universally know by people that pay attention to such lists.  You cannot avoid leaning it because ME does so poorly on the lists.  Republicans were recently elected to control the state government but everyone around here that does politics knows that was just because of the 2010 political swing and will end shortly.  Maine is definitely a solid Democratic state.

ME has the ability to swing politically as it is positively influenced because it's only US neighbor is NH, the freest state.  The NH culture and media slightly influence the state.  Sadly, the MA culture has more influence on ME.

I have hope that in 20-60 years, if things go wonderful for the liberty movement in NH that freedom can spread to near-by states like VT and ME.  It isn't a guarantee, though.

2009/2011
http://mercatus.org/freedom-in-the-50-states/ME
Freedom Rankings
    #33 Overall
    #39 Economic
    #7 Personal

2007/2009
http://mercatus.org/sites/default/fi..._50_States.pdf
Table V: Ov erall Freedom Ranking
#39. Maine

http://www.city-data.com/forum/maine...igh-maine.html
*Why are taxes so high in Maine?*




> There are many many comments on this list about high taxes in Maine. People ask (whine) about high real estate taxes, high auto excise taxes, high this and high that taxes. Strange that no one who lives here has so far made any comment about WHY the taxes are so high.
> 
> Surprise, surprise! There are VERY clear and well defined reasons why taxes are so high in Maine. Here is the main reason taxes are so high here: THE PEOPLE HERE LIKE THEM THAT WAY!
> 
> Oh well, not directly. But the people in this state have insisted for several generations that State government do more and more for them. And the state legislature, itself an outsized and enormously expensive organization, has obliged with more and more unfunded mandates for the schools that must be paid for by the local towns. Thus most of the towns in Maine are less town and mostly school districts. On one of these threads someone wrote about an elderly couple who's property taxes are now around $6,000 per year and the old house that they bought years ago is now too old for them to manage. Yes, that is the case a lot here. But you must understand that property taxes are based on the assessed valuation of the property which by Maine law must fall within 75% of the retail value of the property. Those elderly people have a property worth around $700,000 assuming a 12mil tax rate!
> 
> We in Maine have had a state wide policy for years that within 24 hours of any snow fall, we will have clear roads. The result is that state roads are maintained by an enormous Department of Transportation....enormous for a state with the size and population of Maine. But we have GREAT winter road maintenance. That costs some money.
> 
> We have a huge state university system with cam*****s in about every corner of the state. Orono, Gorham, Augusta, Presque Isle, Machias, Ft Kent, and so on. Costs money to have this...

----------


## PatriotOne

mexico

----------


## Burrows14

> mexico


There is no right to private propery in Mexico and foreigners cannot own land 50km from the ocean and 100km from the border. Not to mention that mining concesion laws screw you over if you land happens to have minerals on it, because if someone else gets the concession they can forcibly remove you for 50 years with very little compensatation.

----------


## James Madison

I'd start here.

http://www.landwatch.com/

----------


## Keith and stuff

> There is no right to private propery in Mexico and foreigners cannot own land 50km from the ocean and 100km from the border. Not to mention that mining concesion laws screw you over if you land happens to have minerals on it, because if someone else gets the concession they can forcibly remove you for 50 years with very little compensatation.


Well, worst case scenario, Fire11 has rural land to sell you.  You just have to catch him next time before he is banned

----------


## Tod

It helps if your house doesn't look like a house from the outside.  I know a guy who owns a little land with a big old chicken coop on it.  He fixed up the inside to be a (presumably) very liveable apartment, but the outside still looks like it always has and his real estate taxes are the same as they were when it was a chicken coop (accounting for general RE tax changes) and much much less than they would be with a conventional house.

Gotta remember, throw the bureaucrats a curve ball and they are more likely to fumble it.  Or something like that.

----------


## Expatriate

Hey Keith and stuff, if I wanted to find off-the-grid wilderness land under $1000/acre for homesteading in NH, where would I start?

----------


## Keith and stuff

> Hey Keith and stuff, if I wanted to find off-the-grid wilderness land under $1000/acre for homesteading in NH, where would I start?


My guess is the land without property taxes costs more than the land with property taxes.  Here are some things that may possibly fit in with what your are talking about.  I certainly recommend asking a Coos County real estate agent, though.

http://www.landwatch.com/Grafton-Cou.../pid/200040393
http://www.landwatch.com/Merrimack-C.../pid/200131919
http://www.landwatch.com/Sullivan-Co.../pid/173685536
http://www.landwatch.com/Sullivan-Co.../pid/200040362
http://www.landwatch.com/Grafton-Cou.../pid/129000503

----------


## Burrows14

> It helps if your house doesn't look like a house from the outside.  I know a guy who owns a little land with a big old chicken coop on it.  He fixed up the inside to be a (presumably) very liveable apartment, but the outside still looks like it always has and his real estate taxes are the same as they were when it was a chicken coop (accounting for general RE tax changes) and much much less than they would be with a conventional house.
> 
> Gotta remember, throw the bureaucrats a curve ball and they are more likely to fumble it.  Or something like that.


I'd probably build it to look like a barn or stable. Them again, I'm planning on building at least a mile away from any road and behind a nice dense firewood farm.

----------


## John F Kennedy III

> I have. But I just want to live a more simple and self sufficient lifestyle, regardless of whether the lizard people living in a synagogue in the middle of the earth take the world over.


Instead of that babble about the elites being lizard people, you should research Agenda 21. Just click the link in my sig.

It legitimately does have alot to do with what your looking for.

----------


## thoughtomator

May I suggest that OP look into the western counties in Virginia, it's not zero property tax but the taxes are low AND valuations are low, an economic double-plus. And the legal structure and political character of the state as a whole is about as favorable as you can find in the USA. Oh yes, and the climate is damn close to the human ideal.

----------


## The Northbreather

> I'm looking for a place to buy land, preferably 30+ acres but I'd be willing to settle for 20 or so if the place is right. I'm hoping to find a place where the summers aren't extremely hot (no desert!) and winters aren't extremely cold and long (I don't want to be living below freezing half the year). The county/state should have no or very lax building codes as I'd be building my home on my own. I want to be able to be completely off grid, so I'd need firewood, a stream, and decent amount of sunlight to power and water my home, garden and greenhouse. 
> 
> It should go without saying that I don't want to be in th city 
> 
> 
> Does anyone have any suggestions of where I might find this paradise?



Idaho has some good prices lately especially in the more wooded areas.


Before you buy anywhere make sure you have these 3 features.

- South facing exposure (especially if in mountains or hills). More sun.

- Clean water supply. Flowing year round water is the best but access to the water table is ok.

- Good topsoil. You can always build up your soil for free but its laborous and time consuming.

Other (not crucial) features to look for imo is mixed topagraphy. Land that is partially wooded and part open has obvious advantages for farming ranching and wood supply for construction and fuel.

----------


## Lindsey

We're looking for the same information.  

Delaware has very low property taxes and western Kent or Sussex Counties should provide the land you want.  However, I can't confirm the level of regulation.

We are trying to decide on building on family land or buying land elsewhere.  The family land is in PA with high regulation and moderate property taxes.  The other downside is we've started receiving letters from the natural gas companies to lease out the land for fracking.  I am sure the owners of the neighboring lands have too, so there's no guarantee of water quality in even a year or two from now.  You may want to consider threats like this to your land before you buy too.

Does anyone know about Colorado, outside Pueblo?  What's the tax, regulation, etc situation there?  This is one of the places on our list.

----------


## Expatriate

Some good info in this thread. Thanks!

----------


## Keith and stuff

> We're looking for the same information.  
> 
> Delaware has very low property taxes and western Kent or Sussex Counties should provide the land you want.  However, I can't confirm the level of regulation.


DE?  I am not sure if you are trolling.

----------


## Kelly.

here is a map of what some earthship people call "pockets of freedom"
mainly related to building codes and such, but i would also guess that where building codes are lacking, there are likely more freedoms in general.

http://earthship.com/pockets-of-freedom

the problem with a lot of the western states becomes water.

----------


## Simple

My buddy does construction in West Virginia and he tells me the only inspection that needs to be done is for the foundation.

----------


## FunkBuddha

Southeast Tennessee... if you can stand the neo-connery. 
There's plenty of land to be had for around 6k-7k an acre with running water. In East Tennessee, you're never far from a water source. We have plenty of sun and usually have mild winters. The only real issue seems to be the tornadoes we've had as of late. Property taxes in the rural areas are pretty low also. 

If you're interested, let me know and I'll keep my eye out.

----------


## Revolution9

North Georgia mountains. Lots of nice property very cheap now that the tourist economy is near belly up. Water everywhere..woods full of deer, bear, turkey. Good food restaurants and shopping from when the tourists used to haunt it. Lots of Amish farm goods for sale. May make a revival with the tourists this summer though. Off the beaten path you get a foundation inspection and that is about it.

Rev9

----------


## Lindsey

Not trolling.  Delaware has low property taxes.  I thought maybe my gauge was off by living in such a highly taxed county, so I googled into it, this is from the first result:

Using this methodology, the Tax Foundation found that people in Louisiana paid the least in property taxes.  The full list of the top ten best states for property taxes along with the percentage of home value paid in property taxes is:

    Louisiana - 0.18%
    Hawaii - 0.26%
    Alabama - 0.33%
    Delaware - 0.43%
    West Virginia - 0.49%
    South Carolina - 0.50%
    Arkansas - 0.52%
    Mississippi - 0.52%
    New Mexico - 0.55%
    Wyoming - 0.58%
http://taxes.about.com/od/statetaxes...rst-states.htm

----------


## Keith and stuff

> Not trolling.  Delaware has low property taxes.


Cool.  Since the OP was "I'm looking for a place to buy land, preferably 30+ acres but I'd be willing to settle for 20 or so if the place is right. I'm hoping to find a place where the summers aren't extremely hot (no desert!) and winters aren't extremely cold and long (I don't want to be living below freezing half the year). The county/state should have no or very lax building codes as I'd be building my home on my own. I want to be able to be completely off grid, so I'd need firewood, a stream, and decent amount of sunlight to power and water my home, garden and greenhouse.

It should go without saying that I don't want to be in th city

Does anyone have any suggestions of where I might find this paradise?" and you mentioned DE, I thought you might be trolling.  If you are just talking about living in highly polluted land and having a low property tax rate, then DE makes sense

----------


## Lindsey

> Does anyone have any suggestions of where I might find this paradise?" and you mentioned DE, I thought you might be trolling.  If you are just talking about living in highly polluted land and having a low property tax rate, then DE makes sense


Believe me or not.  Many parts of Sussex and Kent Counties are very rural and beautiful.  I lived on an ~11 acre nearly all wooded property outside of Lewes and while the soil was really sand; otherwise, there were few downsides.  The property I was on was surrounded by farms, so it must have still been arable.  If you go further inland, the area continue to get more and more rural.  I am not sure why you would say that the land in Southern Delaware is highly polluted?

----------


## klamath

> Believe me or not.  Many parts of Sussex and Kent Counties are very rural and beautiful.  I lived on an ~11 acre nearly all wooded property outside of Lewes and while the soil was really sand; otherwise, there were few downsides.  The property I was on was surrounded by farms, so it must have still been arable.  If you go further inland, the area continue to get more and more rural.  I am not sure why you would say that the land in Southern Delaware is highly polluted?


Keith and stuff is trying to get anyone in the liberty movement to move to NH as part of the Free state project so  if anyone asks about places to move other than NH "they suck!"

----------


## pcosmar

> Thanks! Seems a bit cold for my liking, but I'm sure a good wood stove and greenhouse can take care of that


Winters are harsh (keeps out the faint of heart) But there is lots of land and areas with few if any restrictions.

My place is rural,, but not remote. I am "zoned" for anything I want to do. residential,agricultural,industrial,commercial.
There are many places around here that you could pull a mobile home or build a cabin on with no questions.

but winter is a reality.

----------


## Lindsey

> Keith and stuff is trying to get anyone in the liberty movement to move to NH as part of the Free state project so  if anyone asks about places to move other than NH "they suck!"


Understand.

I would say as far as regulations go, that Delaware may not currently be a good fit.  I don't know about the building codes or zoning, but I do know that they have some nanny-state regulations, such as prohibiting smoking in bars and restaurants.  On the other hand, they voted to decriminalized medical marijuana, there is no sales tax, and it's relatively easy to start corporations there.  The major thing that Delaware does have going for it, is that it's small size makes it easy to become connected. NH is more suitable to the Free State Project now, but Delaware could be "free state two."  It really doesn't seem to me that improbable that the liberty-movement could take over there and in my opinion, the climate is better in DE than NH.

----------


## Anti Federalist

47 acres in Colebrook NH.



$89 a year in property taxes.

http://www.nneren.com/listing_detail...27276&return=1

Listing price: $90,000

----------


## bunklocoempire

Love that NH property tax!

For comparison:

47 acres  Volcano (Glenwood area), HI  $85,050

Property Tax: $888  (HI also has sales tax on EVERY thing)

http://www.clarkhawaii.com/big-islan...-land-for-sale

Plenty rain.  What doesn't get dropped on us gets dropped on Glenwood (Volcano).

Sulpher Dioxide from the volcano can be harsh on sensative folks if the wind blows the wrong way.

Put up a gate, and so far only your neighbors will worry about building codes.  Know your neighbors.

Paul won this district, and this island.




> Priced to Sell" @ $1,800 an acre ~ Total of THREE forested parcels = 215 acres. A true get away from it all. So remote that the road has not yet made it all the way. Access is shown on paper, as of record there is a "right of way", and is part way in. Buyer and or neighbors to provide the final stretch.


No road?  Probably don't need a 'gate'.


Good luck! 

EDIT:  Looks to be about

 Lattitude 19°28'52.75"N
Longitude 155°11'42.11"W

on google earth map -gives you a pretty good idea how close the active volcano is.  At least you'd be uphill from the current flow.  3,000 ft elevation or so.

*EDEN!*


 Couldn't resist.

----------


## pcosmar

> 47 acres in Colebrook NH.
> 
> 
> 
> $89 a year in property taxes.
> 
> http://www.nneren.com/listing_detail...27276&return=1
> 
> Listing price: $90,000


Hmm,
If only I could sell this one for enough,, That is nice.

But I really don't want to move anymore. This is a good spot.

----------


## smithtg

there are some ok plots in eastern nevada, towards salt lake.  A bit dry, but I have done research in the past that you can drill and find water.  Not cheap, but who says off the grid is cheap initially?   Electric will be a crap shoot, but plenty of sun there.

I lived in TX for awhile and was looking at east TX.  Warm, wooded and streams, water, sun etc.   Good hot weather but mild winters.

----------


## Kluge

> 47 acres in Colebrook NH.
> 
> 
> 
> $89 a year in property taxes.
> 
> http://www.nneren.com/listing_detail...27276&return=1
> 
> Listing price: $90,000


Nice!

But as soon as you build on it, the taxes skyrocket. The property we're planning to buy had taxes of around $70/year without any structures. After the house, garage and shed were put up--$1700/year.

----------


## Carson

I stayed with my Grandmother and Uncle in Missouri for a while when I was young. We farmed the bejeebers out of the countryside.

Anyway there used to be notices all the time for auctions for property that people were behind in their taxes. I remember thinking many places were going for a very small sum. I think the smallness of the amount needed for these people to save their land is what made it seem so sad.

I think the times we are in now, many would be having trouble.

Might be kind of weird getting a place like that.

Good people there. It was, in a way, pretty hard to eek a living. There was quite a range in living conditions. Still when we all came together in school we smiled the same and laughed together as one.

I haven't eaten as well since then. Nor slept as well.


Here is a link explaining how one county works their auction.

http://www.greenecountymo.org/spane/taxsalefaqtes.htm

----------


## Anti Federalist

> Nice!
> 
> But as soon as you build on it, the taxes skyrocket. The property we're planning to buy had taxes of around $70/year without any structures. After the house, garage and shed were put up--$1700/year.


Oh, no doubt.

But the OP, now banned (Why?), made it clear he was going to be "off grid".

Well, you could do that with little or no interference from "authorities" or nosy, butt-in-ski neighbors and keep your "current use" tax status with little problem.

----------


## Carson

> here is a map of what some earthship people call "pockets of freedom"
> mainly related to building codes and such, but i would also guess that where building codes are lacking, there are likely more freedoms in general.
> 
> http://earthship.com/pockets-of-freedom
> 
> the problem with a lot of the western states becomes water.


Nice website.

----------


## Kluge

> Oh, no doubt.
> 
> But the OP, now banned (Why?), made it clear he was going to be "off grid".
> 
> Well, you could do that with little or no interference from "authorities" or nosy, butt-in-ski neighbors and keep your "current use" tax status with little problem.


It was Eduardo's sock account. He was a total dick to Nirvikalpa--even I could only facepalm him this time around. Where we're looking to move we'll have to get totally alternative if we want to go off grid with electricity--bad wind/sun spot for those sorts of shenanigans. The best I can come up with at this point is a diesel generator that runs off of homebrew biodiesel.

----------


## speciallyblend

I would suggest some northern colorado or southern colorado areas, for some ideas on pricing look around weld county colorado. Honestly land with no building codes is a hard one. I am pretty poor so what i have noticed is it can be cheaper to find land with structures already existing but needs some work, less permits and fees that way.    I dream of having 1-3 acres now and probably will never own or have something paid off. oo well.   good luck

----------


## NoOneButPaul

We should all flock to Alaska and then leave the union.

We'd have the energy resources to survive as our own nation.

----------


## mrsat_98

> We should all flock to Alaska and then leave the union.
> 
> We'd have the energy resources to survive as our own nation.


No thanks, It will probably glow in the dark by the time we get there.

----------


## The Northbreather

Not to let the cat out of the bag but the State of Jefferson is the place to be.

----------


## Lindsey

> Not to let the cat out of the bag but the State of Jefferson is the place to be.


That's my dream locale.  No kidding.  I want to ride Highway 36.  And get lost on the vast forest development roads!

----------


## The Northbreather

> That's my dream locale.  No kidding.  I want to ride Highway 36.  And get lost on the vast forest development roads!


Make it your reality

----------


## Lindsey

> Make it your reality


Unfortunately, my wishes are not the only factors in play.

----------


## Bane Of The State

check into right to farm laws. where I live if you have at least 6 acres you can declare your property a "bonafide farm" and are exempt from all county zoning.

----------


## Carson

> check into right to farm laws. where I live if you have at least 6 acres you can declare your property a "bonafide farm" and are exempt from all county zoning.


5 acres always seemed like a nice size lot for a house. You can throw a rock in any direction and still have it land on your property. 

6 sounds better now with your new rule.

----------


## Carson

> That's my dream locale.  No kidding.  I want to ride Highway 36.  And get lost on the vast forest development roads!



http://www.pashnit.com/roads/cal/Highway36.htm

----------


## Anti Federalist

Kirk > Picard.

TOS hippies FTW.




> *EDEN!*

----------


## ord33

Cocke County, TN is low property tax, no building code, plenty of water and trees, and great all around weather.

----------


## Elwar

Here are 30 acres with no building codes:



No property taxes either.

http://www.seasteading.org

----------


## presence

I've twice found good deals on land through http://www.unitedcountry.com/

----------


## Pericles

> Not trolling.  Delaware has low property taxes.  I thought maybe my gauge was off by living in such a highly taxed county, so I googled into it, this is from the first result:
> 
> Using this methodology, the Tax Foundation found that people in Louisiana paid the least in property taxes.  The full list of the top ten best states for property taxes along with the percentage of home value paid in property taxes is:
> 
>     Louisiana - 0.18%
>     Hawaii - 0.26%
>     Alabama - 0.33%
>     Delaware - 0.43%
>     West Virginia - 0.49%
> ...


Don't know about the other states listed, but TX has a much lower rate for land used for agricultural purposes - the list uses the in the city limits rate on tract homes.

----------


## MelissaWV

> I'm looking for a place to buy land, preferably 30+ acres but I'd be willing to settle for 20 or so if the place is right. I'm hoping to find a place where the summers aren't extremely hot (no desert!) and winters aren't extremely cold and long (I don't want to be living below freezing half the year). The county/state should have no or very lax building codes as I'd be building my home on my own. I want to be able to be completely off grid, so I'd need firewood, a stream, and decent amount of sunlight to power and water my home, garden and greenhouse. 
> 
> It should go without saying that I don't want to be in th city 
> 
> Does anyone have any suggestions of where I might find this paradise?


"I want to be self-sufficient... now you find me a place to buy."

----------


## Supernaut

I'm looking for pretty much the same thing as the OP. Oklahoma or Arkansas seem to be the best bet.

----------


## Keith and stuff

> Not to let the cat out of the bag but the State of Jefferson is the place to be.


http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...fferson-Part-1

The evidence suggests the opposite.  Anyone in the area people jokingly call Jefferson should leave ASAP if they care about liberty.  Of course, if someone hates liberty with a passion and wants nothing to do with it, moving to the fictional Jefferson may be a good idea.

----------


## klamath

> http://www.pashnit.com/roads/cal/Highway36.htm


you can see my canyon from one of those pictures.

----------


## Icymudpuppy

http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...78-Where-to-go.

Send me your resume, and I may take you along.

----------


## klamath

> http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...fferson-Part-1
> 
> The evidence suggests the opposite.  Anyone in the area people jokingly call Jefferson should leave ASAP if they care about liberty.  Of course, if someone hates liberty with a passion and wants nothing to do with it, moving to the fictional Jefferson may be a good idea.


You are starting to border on insulting to people that don't agree with your FSP. You are actually starting to be a detriment to the project. If the people in NH are all this insulting there is no way in hell I want to move to an are qith neighbors like that.

----------


## Dianne

I posted this property back in April..   Lots of Ex-Pats relocating there, and this island is totally self sufficient.   Unfortunately I see it is now under contract .

http://www.nicaraguarealty.com/listings/details/1/3/91

----------


## Keith and stuff

> You are starting to border on insulting to people that don't agree with your FSP. You are actually starting to be a detriment to the project. If the people in NH are all this insulting there is no way in hell I want to move to an are qith neighbors like that.


Sorry, I didn't mean to be insulting.  However, I don't understand what either of those 2 posts by me has to do with the FSP.  Perhaps, often when I post on RPFs I look at things with both a deep pro-liberty population statistical analysis background and a deep passion for the FSP.  Perhaps you looked at 1 or both of those posts by me with a anti-deep pro-liberty population statistical analysis background and/or you were annoyed by some of my posts where I pushed for the FSP in the past (though not in this case in any way) and decided to use these recent posts as a way to inform me that you are displeased with some of my pro-FSP posts.  If that is the case, point taken 

That said, I didn't mean to be insulting, I don't mean to be insulting and I don't think most people find me to be an insulting person.  In fact, I'd say I'm a moderating force on RPFs.  I sometimes call people out on RPFs for their insulting posts, which have been very common on RPFs.  I encourage other people on RPFs to moderate their language and not get so emotionally involved in their activist from time to time.  It is common for people to call people stupid, idiot, ahole and so on on RPFs.  Not only do I almost never do anything like that, I discourage others from doing that.

By moving to NH, you won't be my neighbor.  You also likely wouldn't be 1 of the 2 RPFs moderators neighbors who moved to NH recently.

----------


## klamath

> Sorry, I didn't mean to be insulting.  However, I don't understand what either of those 2 posts by me has to do with the FSP.  Perhaps, often when I post on RPFs I look at things with both a deep pro-liberty population statistical analysis background and a deep passion for the FSP.  Perhaps you looked at 1 or both of those posts by me with a anti-deep pro-liberty population statistical analysis background and/or you were annoyed by some of my posts where I pushed for the FSP in the past (though not in this case in any way) and decided to use these recent posts as a way to inform me that you are displeased with some of my pro-FSP posts.  If that is the case, point taken 
> 
> That said, I didn't mean to be insulting, I don't mean to be insulting and I don't think most people find me to be an insulting person.  In fact, I'd say I'm a moderating force on RPFs.  I sometimes call people out on RPFs for their insulting posts, which have been very common on RPFs.  I encourage other people on RPFs to moderate their language and not get so emotionally involved in their activist from time to time.  It is common for people to call people stupid, idiot, ahole and so on on RPFs.  Not only do I almost never do anything like that, I discourage others from doing that.
> 
> By moving to NH, you won't be my neighbor.  You also likely wouldn't be 1 of the 2 RPFs moderators neighbors who moved to NH recently.


I happen to live in the state of jefferson and to imply that anyone that would live here hates freedom is not very diplomatic. 
You do realize there are lies, damned lies and statistics. You are trying to statically prove that voting percentages for RP have a direct correlation to freedom. A vote in NH is equivilent to about 30 votes in the later states because it is the first primary. Every candidate spends days in the tiny geographic area of NH and they get to know the candidates almost personally. RP has not visited the state of jefferson in all his runs for president once. By the time people get to vote here it has pretty well long since decided and people don't vote in the primary out of disgust at the candidates the early Primary states selected for us. In this case NH gave us Romney.

----------


## The Northbreather

> http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...fferson-Part-1
> 
> The evidence suggests the opposite.  Anyone in the area people jokingly call Jefferson should leave ASAP if they care about liberty.  Of course, if someone hates liberty with a passion and wants nothing to do with it, moving to the fictional Jefferson may be a good idea.


 You clearly have never visited the area or have any first hand knowledge about it. 

That's ok though, just keep believing what you've heard, we like it better that way around here anyway.

Go New Hampshire. I'll keep my shire though.

----------

